# Maldini: braccio di ferro, controllo, caso Messias. Slitta a luglio?



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.

Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.

Il rinnovo arriverà? Ieri, a tarda sera, nell’aria restava ottimismo.Nonostante tutto ,nonostante gli ultimi due giorni siano stati tra i più duri, ci sono buone probabilità di accordo. I legali sono al lavoro e una volontà comune c’è, c’è sempre stata. Si tratta di trovare un compromesso, con una strana problematica da fuso orario, considerato che i legali di Elliott sono negli Stati Uniti. Improbabile insomma si risolva tutto nella mattinata di oggi. NOn è improbabile che si rimandi tutti ai prossimi giorni

*CorSera: *All’ultimo respiro. La trattativa fra Maldini e Massara e le due proprietà del Milan, quella presente e quella futura, prosegue senza produrre, almeno per il momento, la fumata bianca. L’invio la scorsa settimana della bozza del contratto ai due manager, con l’accordo in scadenza oggi, non ha procurato passi avanti decisivi, anzi. Il direttore dell’area tecnica, dopo averlo supervisionato con il proprio legale, avrebbe rispeditoaElliott la stesura dell’intesa con una serie di correzioni e commenti, ovvero con una lista di condizioni che il fondo ritiene difficili da accettare. Il nodo attorno a cui si dibatte è rappresentato dalla maggior autonomia che la leggenda del Milan, dopo uno scudetto vinto, reclama. I colloqui sono in corso e addirittura c’è chi ipotizza che le sospirate firme possano arrivare anche nei primi di luglio. La prospettiva però lascia perplessi i due manager dal momento che lunedì ci sarà il raduno e la squadra ha perciò bisogno di una completa operatività da parte dei quadri dirigenziali. La presenza ieri pomeriggio in sede di Ivan Gazidis sembrava lasciar presagire un contatto tra le parti: in realtà l’a.d. non ha mai incontrato gli uomini mercato del Milan.

*Il Giornale: *nemmeno il ritorno di Ivan Gazidis da New York dove sicuramente ha avuto incontri e colloqui con Gerry Cardinale, ha prodotto l’accelerazione che tutti davano per scontata e che adesso diventa un punto interrogativo. Anzi, a dire il vero, Gazidis ha commentato via nota ufficiale il successo del nuovo contratto (l’impianto del Vismara sarà intitolato allo sponsor) senza dedicare una sola parola all’altro tema del giorno. Proprio l’ad sud-africano, raccontano, è apparso molto infastidito dalla narrazione che lo vorrebbe in singolar tenzone con Paolo Maldini per via della firma che ritarda. Chi lo conosce da sempre, specie a Londra, lo considera uomo della mediazione e non da barricate. Da qui discende il quesito fondamentale di tutta la vicenda che non trova ancora una risposta univoca e autorevole: quale richiesta presentata da Paolo Maldini sta provocando questo ritardo imbarazzante per i protagonisti stessi, per il club e per il mercato stesso? Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo, non si rivelò felice (le operazioni di Paquetà e Piatek rovinose sul piano tecnico e finanziario, ndr), di qui la scelta di istituire il controllo. Questo braccio di ferro non può durare in eterno, prima o poi bisognerà sciogliere il nodo segnalando che sul tema della governance societaria Cardinale è sulla stessa linea di Elliott.

*CorSport: *firma entro oggi o da domani stop a Maldini. Dall'1 luglio, domani, in caso di mancata firma Maldini e Massara non potranno più essere operativi sul mercato milanista. Quindi quella odierna è una giornata cruciale. Massara oggi sarà a Rimini come ospite per l'apertura del calciomercato 

*In aggiornamento con altre news. Leggete e quotate*


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

*CorSera: All’ultimo respiro. La trattativa fra Maldini e Massara e le due proprietà del Milan, quella presente e quella futura, prosegue senza produrre, almeno per il momento, la fumata bianca. L’invio la scorsa settimana della bozza del contratto ai due manager, con l’accordo in scadenza oggi, non ha procurato passi avanti decisivi, anzi. Il direttore dell’area tecnica, dopo averlo supervisionato con il proprio legale, avrebbe rispeditoaElliott la stesura dell’intesa con una serie di correzioni e commenti, ovvero con una lista di condizioni che il fondo ritiene difficili da accettare. Il nodo attorno a cui si dibatte è rappresentato dalla maggior autonomia che la leggenda del Milan, dopo uno scudetto vinto, reclama. I colloqui sono in corso e addirittura c’è chi ipotizza che le sospirate firme possano arrivare anche nei primi di luglio. La prospettiva però lascia perplessi i due manager dal momento che lunedì ci sarà il raduno e la squadra ha perciò bisogno di una completa operatività da parte dei quadri dirigenziali. La presenza ieri pomeriggio in sede di Ivan Gazidis sembrava lasciar presagire un contatto tra le parti: in realtà l’a.d. non ha mai incontrato gli uomini mercato del Milan.*


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


 E vai con la slitta!


----------



## MagicBox (30 Giugno 2022)

Siamo arrivati al fuso orario


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

*Il Giornale: nemmeno il ritorno di Ivan Gazidis da New York dove sicuramente ha avuto incontri e colloqui con Gerry Cardinale, ha prodotto l’accelerazione che tutti davano per scontata e che adesso diventa un punto interrogativo. Anzi, a dire il vero, Gazidis ha commentato via nota ufficiale il successo del nuovo contratto (l’impianto del Vismara sarà intitolato allo sponsor) senza dedicare una sola parola all’altro tema del giorno. Proprio l’ad sud-africano, raccontano, è apparso molto infastidito dalla narrazione che lo vorrebbe in singolar tenzone con Paolo Maldini per via della firma che ritarda. Chi lo conosce da sempre, specie a Londra, lo considera uomo della mediazione e non da barricate. Da qui discende il quesito fondamentale di tutta la vicenda che non trova ancora una risposta univoca e autorevole: quale richiesta presentata da Paolo Maldini sta provocando questo ritardo imbarazzante per i protagonisti stessi, per il club e per il mercato stesso? Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo, non si rivelò felice (le operazioni di Paquetà e Piatek rovinose sul piano tecnico e finanziario, ndr), di qui la scelta di istituire il controllo. Questo braccio di ferro non può durare in eterno, prima o poi bisognerà sciogliere il nodo segnalando che sul tema della governance societaria Cardinale è sulla stessa linea di Elliott.*


----------



## nik10jb (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Oggi mi aspettavo un bel countdown alla mezzanotte, stile capodanno, sulla homepage del forum


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: All’ultimo respiro. La trattativa fra Maldini e Massara e le due proprietà del Milan, quella presente e quella futura, prosegue senza produrre, almeno per il momento, la fumata bianca. L’invio la scorsa settimana della bozza del contratto ai due manager, con l’accordo in scadenza oggi, non ha procurato passi avanti decisivi, anzi. Il direttore dell’area tecnica, dopo averlo supervisionato con il proprio legale, avrebbe rispeditoaElliott la stesura dell’intesa con una serie di correzioni e commenti, ovvero con una lista di condizioni che il fondo ritiene difficili da accettare. Il nodo attorno a cui si dibatte è rappresentato dalla maggior autonomia che la leggenda del Milan, dopo uno scudetto vinto, reclama. I colloqui sono in corso e addirittura c’è chi ipotizza che le sospirate firme possano arrivare anche nei primi di luglio. La prospettiva però lascia perplessi i due manager dal momento che lunedì ci sarà il raduno e la squadra ha perciò bisogno di una completa operatività da parte dei quadri dirigenziali. La presenza ieri pomeriggio in sede di Ivan Gazidis sembrava lasciar presagire un contatto tra le parti: in realtà l’a.d. non ha mai incontrato gli uomini mercato del Milan.*



Gazidis pensa alla salute e vai fuori dalle balle, che non servi a niente.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...



Che degrado


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Maldini giustamente vuole non dover passare in sede per ogni trattativa da concludere,dall'altra parte Elliot ha paura che i soldi vengano sperperati,non posso comunque condannarli completamente,mettiamo caso che danno mano libera e poi Maldini va a spendere 40 mln per Rasparone o Berardi?


----------



## iceman. (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Maldini giustamente vuole non dover passare in sede per ogni trattativa da concludere,dall'altra parte Elliot ha paura che i soldi vengano sperperati,non posso comunque condannarli completamente,mettiamo caso che danno mano libera e poi Maldini va a spendere 40 mln per Rasparone o Berardi?


Beh non abbiamo la controprova, ma di se il mercato lo facesse Elliot, visto il loro modo di ragionare, ci porterebbero il raspadori americano o cinese per vendere magliette. 
Non sanno manco i nomi dei giocatori presenti al Milan oggi, figuriamoci gli altri, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo ma gli americani di calcio non capiscono NULLA.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Credo che l'unico termine che si possa utilizzare in questa situazione sia: imbarazzante! 
A tante cose ho pensato post scudetto tranne che a questo. Io continuo a pensare che dietro questa parvenza di celodurismo tra le 2 parti sia in gioco il reale destino del prossimo Milan. I conti sono in sistemazione quasi definitiva, il club sta tornando stabilmente ai vertici in Italia. Ora... O si fa un click extra o è un momento tornare tra il 3°/4° e il 7° posto. La Juve pare essersi stancata di stare a guardare, l'Inter inspiegabilmente riesce a migliorare la squadra anche se non ha 5 cent puliti. 
In questa battaglia, che pare solo personale, ci vedo uno scontro per ottenere una libertà d'azione maggiore in ottica di salto di qualità. Maldini, pur con i suoi difetti, è personalmente il mio garante... Ma preferirei non averlo piuttosto che averlo ancora "monco"


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nemmeno il ritorno di Ivan Gazidis da New York dove sicuramente ha avuto incontri e colloqui con Gerry Cardinale, ha prodotto l’accelerazione che tutti davano per scontata e che adesso diventa un punto interrogativo. Anzi, a dire il vero, Gazidis ha commentato via nota ufficiale il successo del nuovo contratto (l’impianto del Vismara sarà intitolato allo sponsor) senza dedicare una sola parola all’altro tema del giorno. Proprio l’ad sud-africano, raccontano, è apparso molto infastidito dalla narrazione che lo vorrebbe in singolar tenzone con Paolo Maldini per via della firma che ritarda. Chi lo conosce da sempre, specie a Londra, lo considera uomo della mediazione e non da barricate. Da qui discende il quesito fondamentale di tutta la vicenda che non trova ancora una risposta univoca e autorevole: quale richiesta presentata da Paolo Maldini sta provocando questo ritardo imbarazzante per i protagonisti stessi, per il club e per il mercato stesso? Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo, non si rivelò felice (le operazioni di Paquetà e Piatek rovinose sul piano tecnico e finanziario, ndr), di qui la scelta di istituire il controllo. Questo braccio di ferro non può durare in eterno, prima o poi bisognerà sciogliere il nodo segnalando che sul tema della governance societaria Cardinale è sulla stessa linea di Elliott.*


Se le cose stanno così ha ragione Paolo (mai messo in dubbio)


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

*CorSport: firma entro oggi o da domani stop a Maldini. Dall'1 luglio, domani, in caso di mancata firma Maldini e Massara non potranno più essere operativi sul mercato milanista. Quindi quella odierna è una giornata cruciale. Massara oggi sarà a Rimini come ospite per l'apertura del calciomercato *


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nemmeno il ritorno di Ivan Gazidis da New York dove sicuramente ha avuto incontri e colloqui con Gerry Cardinale, ha prodotto l’accelerazione che tutti davano per scontata e che adesso diventa un punto interrogativo. Anzi, a dire il vero, Gazidis ha commentato via nota ufficiale il successo del nuovo contratto (l’impianto del Vismara sarà intitolato allo sponsor) senza dedicare una sola parola all’altro tema del giorno. Proprio l’ad sud-africano, raccontano, è apparso molto infastidito dalla narrazione che lo vorrebbe in singolar tenzone con Paolo Maldini per via della firma che ritarda. Chi lo conosce da sempre, specie a Londra, lo considera uomo della mediazione e non da barricate. Da qui discende il quesito fondamentale di tutta la vicenda che non trova ancora una risposta univoca e autorevole: quale richiesta presentata da Paolo Maldini sta provocando questo ritardo imbarazzante per i protagonisti stessi, per il club e per il mercato stesso? Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo, non si rivelò felice (le operazioni di Paquetà e Piatek rovinose sul piano tecnico e finanziario, ndr), di qui la scelta di istituire il controllo. Questo braccio di ferro non può durare in eterno, prima o poi bisognerà sciogliere il nodo segnalando che sul tema della governance societaria Cardinale è sulla stessa linea di Elliott.*


Caso Messias? Non l'ho capita questa, anzi spero di non averla capita..


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Bah, per me la si romanza pure troppo...

Un ds non può pretendere di avere anche ruolo da ad e non può nemmeno stabilire il budget mercato, un ds deve occuparsi solo della parte sportiva.
Se gli piace la politica e la 'forza' societaria firma e vi lavora altrimenti non si impegna e declina la proposta contrattuale.

Ovviamente è cosa rappresenta maldini a creare questi imbarazzi perchè da fresco scudettato una sua mancata firma metterebbe il 90% dei tifosi contro questa proprietà farlocca.

Due parole poi su elliott : inqualificabili. Profondo disprezzo.
Risanano i conti dei milan gestendolo con due noci e vendono quando si entrerebbe in una fase più 'aggressiva' della gestione.
Nessuno ne parla di questo aspetto???
Perchè elliott vende oggi , vende a chi ha venduto e vende alle modalità con le quali ha venduto?
La proprietà oggi ha paralizzato il milan.


Ah, a chi sogna per il mercato consiglio caldamente di non illudersi : con un closing ancora da definirsi non vi saranno soldi per rafforzare la squadra.


Grazie apostolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bah, per me la si romanza pure troppo...
> 
> Un ds non può pretendere di avere anche ruolo da ad e non può nemmeno stabilire il budget mercato, un ds deve occuparsi solo della parte sportiva.
> Se gli piace la politica e la 'forza' societaria firma e vi lavora altrimenti non si impegna e declina la proposta contrattuale.
> ...


Scusa eh, ma cosa sarebbe cambiato con Investcorp? I tempi erano gli stessi ed oggi eravamo ancora qui con Elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma cosa sarebbe cambiato con Investcorp? I tempi erano gli stessi ed oggi eravamo ancora qui con Elliott.


Sarebbe cambiato innanzitutto che investcorp paga il milan, lo prende tutto, stringe la mano a elliott e lo saluta dopo averlo messo alla porta.

A meno che non avessimo beccato noi l'unico cammellaro squattrinato.

Non so se la cessione sarebbe stata ultimata in tempi utili per fare anche mercato ma il cambio di rotta sarebbe stato cosi radicale che forse maldini si sarebbe fatto andare giù l'ennesimo, ma forse ultimo, mercato 'condiviso'.

Guarda invece come siamo messi ora e cosa ha combinato elliott.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Caso Messias? Non l'ho capita questa, anzi spero di non averla capita..


Da quello che si capisce sembra sia stato
Imposto da Maldini…


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe cambiato innanzitutto che investcorp paga il milan, lo prende tutto, stringe la mano a elliott e lo saluta dopo averlo messo alla porta.
> 
> A meno che non avessimo beccato noi l'unico cammellaro squattrinato.
> 
> ...


Da quello che so i tempi sarebbero stati gli stessi, le modalità no, ma i tempi si. Per questo non capisco la critica, quello che stiamo vivendo adesso lo avremmo vissuto anche con gli Arabi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Da quello che so i tempi sarebbero stati gli stessi, le modalità no, ma i tempi si. Per questo non capisco la critica, quello che stiamo vivendo adesso lo avremmo vissuto anche con gli Arabi.


Con la differenza che gli arabi pagano loro coi loro investitori, non chiedono prestiti a che vende e quando comprano lo fanno al 100%.
Mi pare una differenza abissale.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...



*RESTATE SULLE NEWS. BASTA OFF.*


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...



Quindi secondo il Corriere Maldini ieri era in sede, Gazidis era in sede, ma non si sono mai incontrati? Si parlano via fax? A me sembra grottesco vista la situazione. Come si fa a continuare?


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Giugno 2022)

Basterebbe che diano spazi di manovra a Paolo con alcuni paletti: sugli under 24 via libera. Investi per chi vuoi, come vuoi all’interno del budget totale. Su quelli over 24 siccome c è il rischio che l’investimento sia “a perdere” causa età che abbassa il valore del calciatore negli anni, sopra una cifra simbolica (es.2 milioni) deve passare dalla valutazione della proprietà.

In questo modo Paolo può prendere chi vuole a zero, può prendere chi vuole under 24 e la società è tranquilla che non ci saranno colpi da 40 milioni per 27enni non più rivendibili.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Basta una sola parola per descrivere il comportamento della/e società Milan: *RIDICOLI*


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Tutta sta storia è un danno d'immagine allucinante. E un mese fa (!!!) abbiamo vinto lo scudetto. Sti strozzini dovrebbero ricevere insulti 24/7.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Da quello che so i tempi sarebbero stati gli stessi, le modalità no, ma i tempi si. Per questo non capisco la critica, quello che stiamo vivendo adesso lo avremmo vissuto anche con gli Arabi.


Ci saremmo tolti di mezzo gli speculatori almeno. Invece così restano a comandare guadagnandoci pure...


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2022)

a me non pare che paquetà e piatek sono state operazioni rovinose sul piano finanziario. sono stati rivenduti bene, soprattutto il polacco; mentre del brasiliano abbiamo ancora una buona percentuale di rivendita. D'altronde bisogna fare playertrading. Sono proprio esempi da non citare. Avrei messo higuain e caldara, dove però le colpe sono anche di Leonardo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Solo io non sono così sicuro che il cinema finirà, in un modo o nell'altro, oggi? Riesco già a vedere i titoli: "Maldini-Massara: contratti scaduti ma si tratta ad oltranza, c'è la volontà di proseguire insieme".


----------



## Devil man (30 Giugno 2022)

Cit. "Fino alla firma! "


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Solo io non sono così sicuro che il cinema finirà, in un modo o nell'altro, oggi? Riesco già a vedere i titoli: "Maldini-Massara: contratti scaduti ma si tratta ad oltranza, c'è la volontà di proseguire insieme".


Assolutamente no, è da un paio di giorni che penso che non annunceranno niente nemmeno oggi. 

Ah, dimenticavo. È ovvio che questa storia coinvolga pure i vari rinnovi dei giocatori. Mi gioco quello che volete che gli strozzini avranno offerto a Leao MASSIMO 4 milioni. Quindi, se la linea Maldini non passa, preparatevi a salutare pure Leao.


----------



## Diavolo86 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Ok, basta.
Situazione ridicola, degrado totale.
Sono riusciti a far passare l'entusiasmo per lo scudetto, che poteva essere cavalcato in termini di marketing oltre che sportivi.
Orami immagino solo che entusiasmo possa avere un nostro giocatore a presentarsi al raduno il 4, o a trattare il rinnovo,o a valutare di venire in sto circo.
Danno di immagine enorme, complimenti a tutti.
Recuperare in tempi brevi la compattezza e l'entusiasmo dopo questo SCHIFO non sarà facile.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che gli arabi pagano loro coi loro investitori, non chiedono prestiti a che vende e quando comprano lo fanno al 100%.
> Mi pare una differenza abissale.


Si certo, Elliott ha venduto a chi gli portava più spiccioli, ma a me sembra che tu dai per scontato che ogni cosa non voluta da Elliott sia la cosa migliore per il Milan ed ogni cosa voluta sia ad assoluto svantaggio nostro. A volte le due cose possono coincidere non credi?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe cambiato innanzitutto che investcorp paga il milan, lo prende tutto, stringe la mano a elliott e lo saluta dopo averlo messo alla porta.
> 
> A meno che non avessimo beccato noi l'unico cammellaro squattrinato.
> 
> ...


Cosa ha combinato Idiott???
La seconda cessione farlocca (forse terza considerando il Lille). La prima coi cinesi, sicuramente prendendo il Milan da berlusconi "di sponda" e poi questa all'uccello padulo che ci mette di suo (?) solo 300 milioni, magari con l'accordo di rientrarci con gli annessi e connessi del probabile nuovo stadio...

... e in molti di voi schifavano Investcorp esaltando sti ameri*cani.*


----------



## unbreakable (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale:  Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo,
> 
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento con altre news. Leggete e quotate*


secondo me il nodo della questione è tutta lì..questo comitato ristretto..che non so chi sia..credo che sia quello che realmente decide tutto..da chi è composto? 

capiamo quello è capiremo il perchè di tutti sti ritardi e chi sta ostacolando maldini..io ho un'dea ce l'ho..


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Da quello che si capisce sembra sia stato
> Imposto da Maldini…


Si è un contratto che per valore rientra nel suo potere di firma. Ha fatto tutto Paolo senza passare dagli altri. Ma non capisco cosa c'entra nella questione...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, Elliott ha venduto a chi gli portava più spiccioli, ma a me sembra che tu dai per scontato che ogni cosa non voluta da Elliott sia la cosa migliore per il Milan ed ogni cosa voluta sia ad assoluto svantaggio nostro. A volte le due cose possono coincidere non credi?


Elliott era dietro il cinese scemo, con me è partito male fin dal principio.

Elliott guarda solo le proprie tasche e questo, di riflesso, non fa le nostre fortune sportive.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

Situazione assurda ma, in ogni caso, tra poche ore una qualche decisione dovrà essere presa.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Cosa ha combinato Idiott???
> La seconda cessione farlocca (forse terza considerando il Lille). La prima coi cinesi, sicuramente prendendo il Milan da berlusconi "di sponda" e poi questa all'uccello padulo che ci mette di suo (?) solo 300 milioni, magari con l'accordo di rientrarci con gli annessi e connessi del probabile nuovo stadio...
> 
> .*.. e in molti di voi schifavano Investcorp esaltando sti americani.*


Io MAI.

Sempre stato critico verso elliott.
Chi mi legge lo sa.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che gli arabi pagano loro coi loro investitori, non chiedono prestiti a che vende e quando comprano lo fanno al 100%.
> Mi pare una differenza abissale.


Oddio di Investcorp si diceva che avrebbe scaricato 400milioni di debiti sul Milan....cioè al posto di chiedere il prestito ad Elliot come Investcorp, avrebbe chiesto i soldi in prestito ad una banca come Milan....


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Cioè forse iniziamo il raduno con ancora questa situazione? Ormai non ho più parole. Non credo proprio si possa andare oltre oggi onestamente.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Basterebbe che diano spazi di manovra a Paolo con alcuni paletti: sugli under 24 via libera. Investi per chi vuoi, come vuoi all’interno del budget totale. Su quelli over 24 siccome c è il rischio che l’investimento sia “a perdere” causa età che abbassa il valore del calciatore negli anni, sopra una cifra simbolica (es.2 milioni) deve passare dalla valutazione della proprietà.
> 
> In questo modo Paolo può prendere chi vuole a zero, può prendere chi vuole under 24 e la società è tranquilla che non ci saranno colpi da 40 milioni per 27enni non più rivendibili.


Ma non funziona così nelle società. Maldini può agire in autonomia fino al potere di firma che gli è stato dato. Il potere di firma è indicato in un atto notarile, dove viene stabilito fino a che cifra Maldini può firmare in nome e per conto del Milan


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio di Investcorp si diceva che avrebbe scaricato 400milioni di debiti sul Milan....cioè al posto di chiedere il prestito ad Elliot come Investcorp, avrebbe chiesto i soldi in prestito ad una banca come Milan....


Questo ovviamente è come l' hanno raccontata i menestrelli di regime per poter dire che Redbird era meglio di InvestCorp.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Cosa ha combinato Idiott???
> La seconda cessione farlocca (forse terza considerando il Lille). La prima coi cinesi, sicuramente prendendo il Milan da berlusconi "di sponda" e poi questa all'uccello padulo che ci mette di suo (?) solo 300 milioni, magari con l'accordo di rientrarci con gli annessi e connessi del probabile nuovo stadio...
> 
> ... e in molti di voi schifavano Investcorp esaltando sti ameri*cani.*


il problema è che quando siamo vicini ad una cessione ci si prosepttano sempre due possibilità almeno secondoi giornali..prima ci fanno credere che c'è una società seria (almeno sulla carta..) per provare a prenderci e mercato di alto rango per ingolosirci..dopo finisce che arriva lo spintato della situazione che ci garantiscono che ha passato tutti gli okd agli istituti di credito e ci mette 20 anni per chiudere a condizioni assurde che nessuno sano di mente acceterebbe..in questo modo la squadra non pass mai di mano e rimane unos trumento utile per fare i porci comodi di qualcuno..


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

Domani, a contratti scaduti, quando i giornalisti chiederanno a Gazidis come mai la società non abbia provveduto al rinnovo, essendo proprio lui (gazzosa) l'AD preposto alla firma da parte della società, ecco la risposta:

"*Ero… rimasto senza benzina. Avevo una gomma a terra. Non avevo i soldi per prendere il taxi. La tintoria non mi aveva portato il tight. C’era il funerale di mia madre! Era crollata la casa! C’è stato un terremoto! Una tremenda inondazione! Le cavallette! Non è stata colpa mia! Lo giuro su Dio!*"


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio di Investcorp si diceva che avrebbe scaricato 400milioni di debiti sul Milan....cioè al posto di chiedere il prestito ad Elliot come Investcorp, avrebbe chiesto i soldi in prestito ad una banca come Milan....


Non mi sembra che Al Ahrdi abbia mai affermato questo... Forse l'enturage di Idiott ha fatto uscire sta boutade.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


C'è una domanda a cui nessuno ha risposto: cosa hanno fatto da un mese a questa parte?
Riepiloghiamo le date:

*Venerdì 27 maggio: *intervista di Maldini alla Gazzetta dello Sport
*Lunedì 30 maggio:* firma del preliminare con RedBird
*Mercoledì 1 giugno:* Cardinale incontra Maldini a Casa Milan

Tutte le questioni al centro delle negoziazioni (autonomia, ruolo con la nuova proprietà, budget) sono fondamentali e meritano di essere approfondite ma non riesco a concepire come sia stato possibile ridursi all'ultimo giorno utile per trovare la quadratura del cerchio. Hanno avuto un mese da quando è stato siglato il signing. O qualcuno sta tirando la corda nella speranza che si spezzi o regna un pressappochismo allarmante.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio di Investcorp si diceva che avrebbe scaricato 400milioni di debiti sul Milan....cioè al posto di chiedere il prestito ad Elliot come Investcorp, avrebbe chiesto i soldi in prestito ad una banca come Milan....


Non sarebbe stata una prassi nuova in questo tipo di operazioni e non basta questo dettaglio a denigrare investcorp.
Ovviamente secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> C'è una domanda a cui nessuno ha risposto: cosa hanno fatto da un mese a questa parte?
> Riepiloghiamo le date:
> 
> *Venerdì 27 maggio: *intervista di Maldini alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> ...


E che vuoi che facciano?
La maggioranza è in america in cerca di soldi, la minoranza non si espone(direi logicamente) e maldini e massara di mezzo.

Ci hanno paralizzato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Mi fa tenerezza chi è convinto che entro oggi si risolverà la questione.
Con ogni probabilità questo immobilismo continuerà perchè alla società fa comodo avere la scusa per non fare nessun mercato.
Andranno avanti così finchè Maldini non farà un'altra uscita violenta e si dimetterà/verrà allontanato per giusta causa su modello Boban.
Ormai è finita, ci hanno ammazzati.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io MAI.
> 
> Sempre stato critico verso elliott.
> Chi mi legge lo sa.


Che strano il mondo....ORA sembrano diventati tutti anti idiott.....fino a poco fa chilometri di peana ringraziamenti e altre amenità; avrò litigato con almeno 10 tifosi da quando criticavo gli strozzini...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> C'è una domanda a cui nessuno ha risposto: cosa hanno fatto da un mese a questa parte?
> Riepiloghiamo le date:
> 
> *Venerdì 27 maggio: *intervista di Maldini alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> ...


Magari c'e' pure la possibilita' che durante le ferie,che per loro sono sacre,non hanno voluto muovere un passo ne da una parte ne dall'altra,sia mai abbandonare un mojito sul tavolo.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa tenerezza chi è convinto che entro oggi si risolverà la questione.
> Con ogni probabilità questo immobilismo continuerà perchè alla società fa comodo avere la scusa per non fare nessun mercato.
> Andranno avanti così finchè Maldini non farà un'altra uscita violenta e si dimetterà/verrà allontanato per giusta causa su modello Boban.
> Ormai è finita, ci hanno ammazzati.


Veramente da domani non devono avere alcuna scusa per allontanarlo, sarebbe fuori avendo il contratto scaduto!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.

A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.

Inoltre mi sta un po' sulle palle il principio secondo cui senza Maldini non ci sia futuro. Il Mlan resta e resterà sempre il Milan, con o senza di lui. Nessuno è indispensabile.

Ora entrando piu nei dettagli, da un lato Maldini chiede tanto. Non dico troppo ma quasi. Rispetto ai giocatori che hanno provato a fare il suo percorso, penso Nedved o Zanetti o Totti, Maldini dovrebbe baciare il culo a Elliott perchè gli hanno dato grande potere decisionale. Non lo hanno certo mai trattato da gagliardetto, anzi. Ha sempre avuto un ruolo operativo e pure il lusso di fare qualche ca..ta come Piatek Higuain Caldara e Paqueta, le principali, per poter imparare il mestiere.
Maldini è un grande campione indimenticabile e unico, è il Milan per certi aspetti, allo stesso tempo bisogna ammettere che come dirigente sia ancora alle prime armi e nonostante cio abbia già ricevuto molta piu fiducia di altri come lui in altre società.
Dall'altro credo che la sua paura principale sia proprio quella di diventare una figurina nel nuovo organigramma di Redbird. Budget metodologie e progetti futuri hanno sicuramente un gran peso, lui ha dichiarato che si vede solo in un Milan vincente, ottimo per noi e per tutti, che si sente il garante dei tifosi, benissimo, poi pero credo ci siano ambizioni personali piuttosto palesi.

Ora la palla passa a Redbird chiaramente. Loro dovranno ridefinire l'organigramma e nominare il nuovo AD. Questo succederà a prescindere dalla presenza di Maldini e Massara. Dovranno anche dirci qualcosa sulle loro idee, su cosa intendano fare, su come vedano il Milan nel prossimo futuro.

Intanto in questo casino direi che la campagna acquisti estiva sia fottuta. Inutile farsi troppe illusioni. Anche qualora si dovesse sbloccare qualcosa e avere un certo budget, siamo in grande ritardo per imbastire operazioni serie e temo vedremo cose raffazzonate come l'estate dell'insediamento di Elliott (e della catastrofica campagna acquisti di Leonardo Maldini). Speriamo bene ma razionalmente per questa campagna acquisti è un casino a prescindere che rinnovino o meno.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa tenerezza chi è convinto che entro oggi si risolverà la questione.
> Con ogni probabilità questo immobilismo continuerà perchè alla società fa comodo avere la scusa per non fare nessun mercato.
> Andranno avanti così finchè Maldini non farà un'altra uscita violenta e si dimetterà/verrà allontanato per giusta causa su modello Boban.
> Ormai è finita, ci hanno ammazzati.


Guarda che Maldini scade oggi. Non si rinnova e basta, a che serve il teatrino alla Boban? Per non fare mercato non serve nessuna scusa, basta semplicemente non farlo. Mica succede qualcosa. Tra l'altro ormai tutto il mercato programmato è saltato quindi questa è una sessione da disastro annunciato. Farà 2/3 acquisti Moncada sperando nel jolly a colpo di cul0. Di sicuro torniamo indietro di un bel po' e si ricomincerà di nuovo da capo.


----------



## Ninni21 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


... siete riusciti in un mese a farci passare la voglia di festeggiare, esultare ed emozionare, che abbiamo represso per 11 lunghi anni ...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. *Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.*
> 
> A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.
> 
> ...


Ogni tanto qualcuno lo evidenzia,dimentichi il polpettone Duarci.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.
> 
> A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.
> 
> ...


Non puoi paragonare Maldini a Nedved o Zanetti, che hanno volutamente accettato ruoli si secondo piano. Elliot (parlo di Elliot perché RedBird non esiste) vuole Maldini con il Guinzaglio, ma allo stesso tempo come garante di una grande proprietà e parafulmine per i tifosi? Comodo. 
Ricordo ancora Maldini presentarsi davanti ai microfoni per la SuperLega, si era presentato qualcun altro?
Se Elliot è convinto di poter far bene senza Maldini metta una sua marionetta, come Moncada, e poi vediamo cosa succede. Però si sbrighi.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Giugno 2022)

Tra ora e novembre sarà il cinema. 
e in mezzo ci sarebbe da lavorare sulla squadra che deve difendere lo scudetto, così per dire.

Anche perché a novembre Gazidis lascerà. Ha una clausola secondo la quale incasserà come bonus personale il 5% della plusvalenza della vendita milan a redbird, in soldoni circa 20 milioni di bonus personale. Visto anche la sua situazione di salute è assolutamente umano (lo faremmo tutti) lasciare il lavoro e godersi la vita per quel che rimane con questi 20 milioni bonus in aggiunta a quelli presi sino ad oggi.

Quindi non solo oggi non si sa chi comanda, non si sa chi firma, non si sa di chi è la società, da novembre non si sa chi prenderà il posto di Gazidis, non si sa se Maldini ne farà parte ecc..

In poche parole regna il caos più totale.


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno lo evidenzia,dimentichi il polpettone Duarci.


 Narrazione evidentemente alterata,ma non fate prima a dire mi sta sulle p...le,non lo voglio?


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.
> 
> A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.
> 
> ...


Ti riconosco grande coerenza e linearita di pensiero; sono inoltre d'accordissimo quando affermi che"mi sta un po' sulle palle il principio secondo cui senza Maldini non ci sia futuro. Il Mlan resta e resterà sempre il Milan, con o senza di lui. Nessuno è indispensabile." come sul fatto che ci siano ambizioni palesi; detto questo io sono stato sempre critico verso elliott e ovviamente continuo ad esserlo perché da tifoso non approvero mai questo tipo di conduzione societaria


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questo ovviamente è come l' hanno raccontata i menestrelli di regime per poter dire che Redbird era meglio di InvestCorp.


Beh allora anche quello che raccontano su Cardinale potrebbe non essere vero...anche perché di quello che ci raccontano su redbird non tornano le cifre...le notizie o sono buone in entrambi i casi o in nessuno dei due...


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno lo evidenzia,dimentichi il polpettone Duarci.


Comodo il giochino… ti possono anche elencare tutti gli errori di klopp (immobile!!!!) guardiola, i gol a porta vuota sbagliati da salah alla Roma, i Krasic di Marotta, ma di che sia sta parlando!? Seriamente?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare Maldini a Nedved o Zanetti, che hanno volutamente accettato ruoli si secondo piano. Elliot (parlo di Elliot perché RedBird non esiste) vuole Maldini con il Guinzaglio, ma allo stesso tempo come garante di una grande proprietà e parafulmine per i tifosi? Comodo.
> Ricordo ancora Maldini presentarsi davanti ai microfoni per la SuperLega, si era presentato qualcun altro?
> Se Elliot è convinto di poter far bene senza Maldini metta una sua marionetta, come Moncada, e poi vediamo cosa succede. Però si sbrighi.


Se l'Idiott avesse voluto uno Yes-man perchè non ha messo qualche pezza-da-piede come DS?
Sperava che Paolo fosse un poveraccio che per mantenersi il posto avrebbe accettato tutto quello che voleva la società?
Non ha fatto i conti con la "LEGGENDA" Oggi Maldini non è milanista: Maldini è il MILAN

Lo facesse fuori, poi vediamo alla prima sconfitta quante contestazioni si becca il rabbino!


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...



Mah.

Trovo abbastanza banali tutte queste considerazioni sul ruolo di Maldini.

Cosa diavolo avrà chiesto?

Ma secondo voi cosa diavolo avrà mai richiesto, dico io.

Non vuole assolutamente niente di più sul suo ruolo, vuole solo vincere. Avrà notato, da dentro il club, che entrano capitali, c'è spazio di manovra e di acquisto e poi quando si tratta di mettere mani al portafoglio sente arrivare dei sonori vaffanguolo, no.

A 'sto punto sono pure sicuro che sia stato preso in giro da Gazidis più di una volta, magari ha adocchiato un giocatore, ha ricevuto il via libera, e poi, all'atto della conclusione, il pelato se ne sarà uscito con un "eh, no, purtroppo dobbiamo pagare la bolletta della luce e l'idraulico per Casa Milan, non ci sono soldi, arrangiati chiedendo uno sconto".

Avrà richiesto che il Milan è una squadra di calcio e che deve ritornare a competere ai massimi livelli, non essere il modello di sviluppo ecosostenibile per la vittoria della coppetta itaglia.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Narrazione evidentemente alterata,ma non fate prima a dire mi sta sulle p...le,non lo voglio?


Non mi sta affatto sulle palle,ti sbagli,mi stanno sulle palle quelli che non riconoscono gli errori che ha fatto e si farebbero portare pure in serie B da Maldini,fine off.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Ma vogliono andare avanti fino al 2050 con questa manfrina?

Siamo al 30 giugno, ormai le posizioni delle parti sono chiare. O firmano oppure la proprietà si prenda la responsabilità di salutarli e nomini i sostituiti per tornare operativi.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comodo il giochino… ti possono anche elencare tutti gli errori di klopp (immobile!!!!) guardiola, i gol a porta vuota sbagliati da salah alla Roma, i Krasic di Marotta, ma di che sia sta parlando!? Seriamente?


Ricapitolando: quelli buoni che arrivano e' merito di Maldini,quelli scarsi o le polpette e' colpa di Elliot che non sgancia il grano.Ah,la famosa prostituzione intellettuale,e non solo quella...Fine off.


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

Ne ha fatti come tutti,ma andare a comprare giocatori senza budget adeguati ti mette a rischio fregatura,i giocatori pagati tanto e poi falliti sono opera di Leonardo.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.



Quindi, secondo te, quelli citati erano obiettivi di mercato.

Cioè, son stati presi perché volevano assolutamente quelli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Veramente da domani non devono avere alcuna scusa per allontanarlo, sarebbe fuori avendo il contratto scaduto!


Perchè tu credi che da domani, senza firma, non incominci il teatrino dell'estate "si tratta ad oltranza con maldini e massara, mercato bloccato finchè non si trova la quadra"?
E poi magari la quadra si trova a fine agosto e scopriamo che nel frattempo "la proprietà approva solo operazioni a saldo zero"?
Invidio il tuo ottimismo!


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatti come tutti,ma andare a comprare giocatori senza budget adeguati ti mette a rischio fregatura,i giocatori pagati tanto e poi falliti sono opera di Leonardo


Leonardo era gia' bello che andato quando sono stati regalati 13 mln a Serginho per tale Duarte.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando: quelli buoni che arrivano e' merito di Maldini,quelli scarsi o le polpette e' colpa di Elliot che non sgancia il grano.Ah,la famosa prostituzione intellettuale,e non solo quella...Fine off.


La realtà è che tutti sbagliano, nessuno al mondo è infallibile. Però Maldini è Maldini e perderlo sarebbe davvero brutto, anche perchè ha dimostrato di saperci fare. Io credo abbia giocato un bel ruolo anche nell'inculcare una certa mentalità ai nostri ragazzi (assieme a Ibra).


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando: quelli buoni che arrivano e' merito di Maldini,quelli scarsi o le polpette e' colpa di Elliot che non sgancia il grano.Ah,la famosa prostituzione intellettuale,e non solo quella...Fine off.


Assolutamente no. Solo che non esiste direttore sportivo che non abbia commesso errori. Nessuno dice che Maldini è perfetto anzi. Ma, ovviamente non mi riferisco a te che odi la proprietà, leggere i suoi errori per provare in qualche modo a giustificare le
Reticenze di Elliot mi sembra folle.
Se Elliot è convinto delle sue scelte, mette un moncada a caso al posto di Maldini e poi vediamo se ottiene i suoi risultati


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh allora anche quello che raccontano su Cardinale potrebbe non essere vero...anche perché di quello che ci raccontano su redbird non tornano le cifre...le notizie o sono buone in entrambi i casi o in nessuno dei due...


Vale tutto ormai... Siamo nelle mani di usurai da una parte e faccendieri dall' altra. Un proprietario forte, che spende le cifre che si sentono in giro, doveva partire con il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara quando si sono incontrati. Qui è da un mese che si è bloccato tutto. Ti pare normale?


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno lo evidenzia,dimentichi il polpettone Duarci.


A dirla tutta, mentre l'Inda sta trattando in questi giorni la cessione di Skriniar per 65 milioni ad un anno dalla scadenza del suo contratto, a Maldini andrebbero anche chiesti chiarimenti riguardo alla miriade di giocatori importanti persi a zero.

Guarda ho sempre difeso Maldini, pure quando qui tutti li avrebbero ammazzato, ma la situazione adesso è diventata grottesca al contrario. Sembra diventato diointerra e infallibile. Queste cose a me stanno sulle palle di principio.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.
> 
> A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.
> 
> ...


di cantonate ne avrà prese è vero..ma è panche vero che molte eprsone forse non avrebbero firmato per il milan in primis theo hernandez..voglio proprio vedere come sarà felice di ritrovarsi am milanello senza uno come maldini ..una persona che comunque è rispettata e che comunque faceva valer eil suoa scendente in certe trattative..

..al netto di tutto questo..già avevo scritto che a settembre il nuovo acquisto sarà la forza del gruppo che ha vinto lo scudetto..

..ed è voluto questo immobilismo..redbird ovviamente non comprerà mail milan..o se lo comprerà lo eprderà dopo poco..situazione già vista cpon il cinese spinatato..questo qua dicono abbia più soldi..ma per me la fine sarà identica..in questa maniera qua il milan toenrà sempre nelle mani di qualcuno..


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La realtà è che tutti sbagliano, nessuno al mondo è infallibile. Però Maldini è Maldini e perderlo sarebbe davvero brutto, anche perchè ha dimostrato di saperci fare. Io credo abbia giocato un bel ruolo anche nell'inculcare una certa mentalità ai nostri ragazzi (assieme a Ibra).


E sono d'accordo,ma quando scrivo e dialogo con qualcuno qua dentro penso di farlo con gente con un po' di senno e che sa distinguere meriti e demeriti,altrimenti mi iscrivo ad un forum di bambini e scriviamo tutti quanto e' bello l'arcobaleno.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leonardo era gia' bello che andato quando sono stati regalati 13 mln a Serginho per tale Duarte.


Ahahahah ancora Leonardo..l'incarnazione di tutti i mali del Milan dal 1950 ad oggi; errori ne ha fatti certo...ma mi sembra in ottima compagnia e comunque se n'è andato da gran signore come anche Boban


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leonardo era gia' bello che andato quando sono stati regalati 13 mln a Serginho per tale Duarte.


 ok duarte giocatore sbagliato,vogliamo contare quanto e cresciuto il valore dei giocatori del Milan in 2 anni? Criticare Maldini per i mercati fatti e pretestuoso,ma comunque va bene,prendessero un altro,quando ci spaccieranno un neo zelandese preso a 500 Milà euro per un top player ,tutti zitti e sorridenti.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatti come tutti,ma andare a comprare giocatori senza budget adeguati ti mette a rischio fregatura,i giocatori pagati tanto e poi falliti sono opera di Leonardo.


Poi parliamone anche di quegli errori… se quest’anno faremo un briciolo di mercato sarà perché forse il Lione vende Paqueta. Era così una pippa?


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando: quelli buoni che arrivano e' merito di Maldini,quelli scarsi o le polpette e' colpa di Elliot che non sgancia il grano.Ah,la famosa prostituzione intellettuale,e non solo quella...Fine off.


Infatti funziona che si giudica il complesso, l'insieme del lavoro fatto. E non le singole operazioni altrimenti troverai per tutti il Giampaolo o il Duarte. E l'insieme del lavoro fatto (da tutti) ci ha portato allo scudetto e comunque si può giudicare come ampliamente positivo da chiunque abbia un minimo di onestà intellettuale da riconoscerlo. Poi è ovvio che se uno è prevenuto, se passa il tempo a scrivere battutine come "Baresi unico capitano" allora non ci sarà mai modo di convincerlo. Ma non credo sia il tuo caso, o no?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non mi sta affatto sulle palle,ti sbagli,mi stanno sulle palle quelli che non riconoscono gli errori che ha fatto e si farebbero portare pure in serie B da Maldini,fine off.


Perchè esiste il DS perfetto che compra tutti giocatori perfetti?

Gli errori di Paolo, quelli citati, avranno fatto perdere una decina di milioni... ma quanti ne ha fatti maturare di rivalutazione per i vari Theo Benna, Tomori, Kalulu, ecc.? E in che percentuale lo scudetto lo si deve a lui? Per me è valso per almeno il 50%

Ricordatevi che Piontek, Paquetà, Merducci furono acquisti di Leotardo!


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leonardo era gia' bello che andato quando sono stati regalati 13 mln a Serginho per tale Duarte.


Attaccati ancora a Duarte, mi raccomando. Hai trovato un errore di mercato in mezzo ai mille affari fatti e lo cavalchi come Berlusconi ai bei tempi con i suoi slogan elettorali. Presentati a Casa Milan da domani per il casting, magari abbiamo la fortuna di averti come DS così almeno ci delizierai con le tue competenze in fatto di Boh!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, quelli citati erano obiettivi di mercato.
> 
> Cioè, son stati presi perché volevano assolutamente quelli.


l direttore dell'area tecnica è il responsabile a prescindere. Si prende oneri e onori.

Troppo facile altrimenti. Quelli buoni che prende è merito di Maldini (vero), quelli scarsi invece è colpa di Elliott perchè lu avrebbe voluto prendere altri. Ripeto, troppo facile.

Senza parlare che abbiamo perso una marea di titolari a zero. Pure in questo caso, le responsabilità sono sue.

E sottolineo, parlo di responsabilità non di colpe. Se sei il direttore ti prendi il buono e il cattivo, stai li per quello, e devi rendere conto di tutto cio che fai.

Con questo mica sono contro Maldini, io sono sempre stato dalla sua parte, pure nei tempi bui e sul forum basta cercare. Sono contrario a queste agiografie, mi stanno sulle palle di principio.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ok duarte giocatore sbagliato,vogliamo contare quanto e cresciuto il valore dei giocatori del Milan in 2 anni? Criticare Maldini per i mercati fatti e pretestuoso,ma comunque va bene,prendessero un altro,quando ci spaccieranno un neo zelandese preso a 500 Milà euro per un top player ,tutti zitti e sorridenti.


Dai miei post stai estrapolando robe che fanno comodo solo a te,io non critico Maldini per partito preso,dico che sarebbe anche ora di finirla nell'attribuirgli solo meriti.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.
> 
> Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.
> 
> ...


Inutile stare appresso alle deadlines. Il rinnovo lo si doveva trattare al più 6 mesi fa. Paolo ha detto che nessuno glielo ha proposto, significa che Elliott più di mezza idea di non rinnovarlo l'aveva già, poi è arrivato il polverone della GDS e la frittata è fatta..
L'unica cosa certa è che il calciomercato programmato è andato a farsi fott.. se saremo fortunati ne comincerà un altro, con idee diverse o addirittura dirigenti diversi.
L'unico che tiene a galla Paolino è Gerry, bisogna capire se può metterlo sotto contratto adesso o più facilmente a closing fatto (sempre se ci sarà il closing).
Ps: Chissà se Origi sarà mai presentato..


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta, mentre l'Inda sta trattando in questi giorni la cessione di Skriniar per 65 milioni ad un anno dalla scadenza del suo contratto, a Maldini andrebbero anche chiesti chiarimenti riguardo alla miriade di giocatori importanti persi a zero.
> 
> Guarda ho sempre difeso Maldini, pure quando qui tutti li avrebbero ammazzato, ma la situazione adesso è diventata grottesca al contrario. Sembra diventato diointerra e infallibile. Queste cose a me stanno sulle palle di principio.


Magari abbiamo vinto lo scudetto perché abbiamo tenuto kessie a 0 al
Posto di prendere uno sconosciuto al suo posto e venderlo a due spicci. Magari no, chi lo sa. Il prossimo anno scopriremo i risultati di un Milan senza Maldini e vedremo chi avrà ragione


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Infatti funziona che si giudica il complesso, l'insieme del lavoro fatto. E non le singole operazioni altrimenti troverai per tutti il Giampaolo o il Duarte. E l'insieme del lavoro fatto (da tutti) ci ha portato allo scudetto e comunque si può giudicare come ampliamente positivo da chiunque abbia un minimo di onestà intellettuale da riconoscerlo. Poi è ovvio che se uno è prevenuto, se passa il tempo a scrivere battutine come "Baresi unico capitano" allora non ci sarà mai modo di convincerlo. Ma non credo sia il tuo caso, o no?


Da quando Maldini è al Milan è mai capitato che un campionato si concludesse in una posizione inferiore all’anno precedente?


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dai miei post stai estrapolando robe che fanno comodo solo a te,io non critico Maldini per partito preso,dico che sarebbe anche ora di finirla nell'attribuirgli solo meriti.


Ma finiscila!!! Tu ed altri odiate Maldini per partito preso e non avere il coraggio di dirlo chiaramente è disonesto intellettualmente. L' avete insultato a più riprese e siete, vi piaccia o meno, della stessa pasta della cricca che lo fischiò al suo addio. Gente davvero di spessore che si è fatta riconoscere dal mondo intero.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Infatti funziona che si giudica il complesso, l'insieme del lavoro fatto. E non le singole operazioni altrimenti troverai per tutti il Giampaolo o il Duarte. E l'insieme del lavoro fatto (da tutti) ci ha portato allo scudetto e comunque si può giudicare come ampliamente positivo da chiunque abbia un minimo di onestà intellettuale da riconoscerlo. Poi è ovvio che se uno è prevenuto, se passa il tempo a scrivere battutine come "*Baresi unico capitano*" allora non ci sarà mai modo di convincerlo. Ma non credo sia il tuo caso, o no?


Nessuno nega l'evidenza,cioe' l'ottimo lavoro fatto negli ultimi 2 anni ma la tendenza a nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto,quella prodotta da Maldini a me non va giu'.Inoltre possiamo negare che la situazione tragicomica che ci vede protagonisti vede colpevoli in entrambe le fazioni?Perche' purtroppo il Milan oggi e' diviso in 2 fazioni,e chi ci va di mezzo e' il Milan,non Maldini.Sulla parte in grassetto non transiggo,ma semplicemente perche' e' stato il mio primo capitano e l'icona della mia infanzia,insieme ovviamente al Re.


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dai miei post stai estrapolando robe che fanno comodo solo a te,io non critico Maldini per partito preso,dico che sarebbe anche ora di finirla nell'attribuirgli solo meriti.


 Partiamo dai dati incontrovertibili, dimentichiamo il cognome,Da quando ha preso pieni poteri come da/dt,qualificazione Champions, Scudetto dopo 11anni,con squadre costruite con metà budget degli altri,questi sono dati inoppugnabili,tutto il resto sono chiacchiere in libertà.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Da quando Maldini è al Milan è mai capitato che un campionato si concludesse in una posizione inferiore all’anno precedente?


Eh ma un altro avrebbe preso Van Daik al posto di Duarci dove lui ha voluto fare a metà dei soldi con Sergigno (perché mica ha fatto semplicemente una catzata no, è che insiste a dire che è un ladro in pratica) e adesso avremmo vinto il mondiale per club.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Magari abbiamo vinto lo scudetto perché abbiamo tenuto kessie a 0 al
> Posto di prendere uno sconosciuto al suo posto e venderlo a due spicci. Magari no, chi lo sa. Il prossimo anno scopriremo i risultati di un Milan senza Maldini e vedremo chi avrà ragione


No qui si parla di altro.

E non voglio passare per quello contro Maldini. Nel forum ci sono MIGLIAIA di commenti miei a suo favore, MIGLIAIA, per cui non ho certo nulla da nascondere ne tantomeno saltare fuori ora a difenderlo.

Ma qui si parla di farlo diventare il plenipotenziario del Milan, di decidere tutto lui. Ecco questo è un altro discorso. Per me nel suo ruolo va benissimo se inserito nel contesto organizzativo ben strutturato del Milan attuale, con lo staff di Moncada e Almstad. Se invece parliamo di Maldini a capo di tutto, direi di fare molta attenzione. 

Riguardo a Kessie, ripeto che Marotta (al quale vedo Maldini viene paragonato dimenticando che Marotta fa il dirigente da piu di 40 anni, Maldini da neanche 4) sta vendendo Skriniar per 65 MILIONI, non proprio due spicci. Ecco se Maldini vuole diventare come Marotta, ha molto da imparare ancora secondo me. Mi pare palese.

Comunque capiremo meglio quello che succederà. Quello che spero come credo tutti è che venga fatta chiarezza una volta per tutte e messo un punto per chiudere questa storia in un verso o nell'altro.


----------

